
Accessorize to a Crime: Real and Stealthy Attacks on S.O.F.A Face Recognition [pdf] - dpflan
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~sbhagava/papers/face-rec-ccs16.pdf
======
dpflan
The title was long; I abbreviated it: S.O.F.A == "State-of-the-Art"

Full Title:

 _Accessorize to a Crime: Real and Stealthy Attacks on State-of-the-Art Face
Recognition_

